# Lap takedown of a gastocutaneous fistula



## GIBBERS (Jan 2, 2010)

This patient was having a laparoscopic removal  of a kidney, when my surgeon was called in to do a 'Takedown of the gastrocutaneous fistula'.

I would think it would be the unlisted procedure code, CPT 43659, but not sure...

the OPEN equilvent to this I would think would be CPT 43840. the Surgeon repaired this defect with staples only.  

Thanks for the help!

Terri


----------

